# FS: PAINTED FIRE RED Shrimp



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Since many people are PM'ing me about these shrimps, I decided to just make a for sale thread instead.

These are PAINTED Fire Reds with some being intense FIRE REDS, they are very brilliant and thick compared to normal cherries. Fire Reds are similar to cherries but a different variation but the same species. The water parameters needed to keep these are very much similar to normal cherries.

I have roughly 40 pieces left for sale, please PM for me those who are interested or would like more information. Thanks!

Prices:
10$ / each 
45$ / 5 pieces
80$ /10 pieces

Pictures below:







Resting on mermaid weed.








Notice the full thick red legs.








Brilliant Thick Scales








Group








Group

PICTURES TAKEN BY: Tn23 <--- amazing dude =D


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

FREE BUMP 4 some Crazy looking shrimps!


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

Must say these are absolutely stunning shrimp! Please save me a few more of these guys!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

You got PM !


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

amazing looking shrimps. i assume they will interbreed with the regular cherries since they are the same species? wonder what they would look like if they would breed with yellow.


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

trevorhoang said:


> amazing looking shrimps. i assume they will interbreed with the regular cherries since they are the same species? wonder what they would look like if they would breed with yellow.


all resulting offspring would be pale


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some members came by this weekend and picked up most of them.
8-10 pieces left for sale.


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey guys and gals, get them while they're red hot!!!

k sorry for the lame joke!!


----------



## MadgicBug (Apr 22, 2010)

Frank, you are like the Zeus of the shrimp breeders


----------

